# Italy Trip



## AAB (Mar 6, 2012)

*We are newcomers to the forums and to motor homes. My wife and I are planning two three week trips to Europe this year: one to France in June, for which our planning is well advance, helped by our extensive visits there over the years, albeit by car, and the wealth of knowledge to be gathered from this excellent site. However, our knowledge of Italy (our other European adventure in May) is very limited ... mainly fly drives to Rome, Tuscany and the Amalfi coast... so any help, advice , tips and recommendations on routes and places to visit and camp would be very much appreciated. Our plan is to cross to Dunkerque and aim for Siena but we propose to be very flexible in our itinerary! *


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello AAB,

Welcome to the forum. Sounds like you need to consider a couple of books.

For places to visit, you may wish to think about DK Eyewitness Travel "Italy." ISBN 978-1-4053-4701-3 @ £17.99

For campsites to stay, you may like to think about "Guida Camper - Road Map & Aires" available from Vicarious Books @ £17.99

You should also visit our MHF campsite database for places recommended by members.

Enjoy the journey.


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi AAB,

As you say you plan to be very flexible while on your "Italian Job" I'd recommend looking up Fattore Amico, which is the Italian version of France Passion.

It offers free 24hr stopovers at hundreds of farms all over Italy. They're not campsites, so you won't find shower blocks or swimming pools, etc. but you will get to meet the locals and sample fresh local produce. We haven't used this guide, but when we used the French equivalent, each day we'd just wake up and decide where to go next over breakfast!

You can find out more about it and get the guide book at Vicarious Books here: https://www.vicarious-shop.com/Fattore-Amico-2012-Italian-Passion.html

Steve


----------



## stonflo (Aug 22, 2011)

We are also planning a trip through France and down to Pisa in Italy but not till next year. We have found that there are an number of ways to get down to Italy whether it be the quickest or the leisurely. 
We have searched through the posts on this site and have found a number of useful bits of information. Probably we will take a slow route down through France into Italy stopping off where ever we fancy and maybe stop a few days. The estimated length of time is about 6 weeks there and back. 
But still a lot of planning. Good luck with your trip and let us know how you got on. 
Mike


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We did a trip to Italy last year, Dunkirk via belgium switzerland, tuscan rivierra to Rome, initially in high season, but was ACSI rates by the time we go to Tuscany. 
Had thought we would make use of Sostas as we often use French aires, were more than a little surprised at prices, qute a few we saw were next to or very near campsites. Found some which were 2-3 euros more than sites with full facilities.
The 'rome lakes'were wonderful should really have done a blog,John has details of all the places we stayed. We did some cycling too and public transport, where available, was excellent.
Came back via French Rivierra 9 weeks in total, 4 days of rain, and a couple of short lasting tropical downpours.

Sue


----------



## AAB (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you all for your help. 
John, I have the DK book, the Michelin Green Guide to Tuscany and the 2012 ACSI Guide but I will certainly have a look at the Guida Camper which I do not have. 
Best wishes 

Tony


----------

